# My dogs make bust - real



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Have just written statement, 3 seperate documents 18 signatures.

Not sure if I supposed to say this on public forum?

Have trained in back yard article search, in short walking through forest and dogs indicated on a Fluke multimeter, didn't ask them, they must have thought we were playing. Anyways that indication led to over 50k worth of technical equipment partially covered in bush.

Including mobile phone of theif and accomplices text msgs, arrest followed, most likely go to court which scares me as I dont want to be ID'd by idiots and get a bait dropped in my yard to kill dogs as payback.

Will ask police if I can scan statement in for those of u that think i'm making this up.

I doubt the thieves read the WDF.

Also got stuck with a blood filled sharp in process, straight through F'ing shoe into side of big toe. That sux.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter,

Sounds more like your dog stumbled on some stolen loot.
An "indication" means they found something they were trained to detect. I would NOT label my dogs as detection dogs on the WDF or at home. A thief is likely to consider stumbling on his stash as the luck of the draw. If they think a dog was trained to sniff out
cell phones they might put a bounty on his head, JMO


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

It was effectively stumbling, the goods did not fit the environment and there was no search command, wasn't looking for anything. The interesting thing was the items were inorganic so dogs weren't scrounging food and they waited on items until I got there. 

They weren't under command and could have walked straight past I would never have known.

Makes me wonder why they found and why they stopped. There was no reason to and lots of more fun distractions.

Just interesting, nothing more. I got two dogs that like to play search games nothing more.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

All you have to do is talk them into a 10% reward or finders fee


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Also got stuck with a blood filled sharp in process, straight through F'ing shoe into side of big toe. That sux.


Oh crap...get tested. You don't need HIV or hepatitis or some other blood borne disease, that's for sure.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tell me about it, medic has prepped me about options, seems HIV is almost impossible to get without injecting directly fresh blood, apparently doesnt cope with air well, so HIV unlikely, Hep C possible and likely.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> All you have to do is talk them into a 10% reward or finders fee


 Haha, this is third find mission, other 2 were forced entries and actually property washed away in flood. 

Police give me cakes.

Reason all this happens is because I spend so many hours in out of the way places in the hinterlands near a population base, most likely places someone doing something they didn't want to be caught doing would do it.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I've always wondered about detection dogs finding or alerting on stuff when they're not actively working and if it happens very often.

Seems its always someone out walking their dog finding bodies in the woods (or recently, in Toronto, in a laneway). I'm just hoping it's not my turn one day.


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Have just written statement, 3 seperate documents 18 signatures.
> 
> Not sure if I supposed to say this on public forum?
> 
> ...


 Got any pictures?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: wondering why they stopped to check it out 
maybe "the goods did not fit the environment" ??? equals curiosity ???

my dog went into some bushes once and came out with a cell phone in its mouth, but i never tried to teach it to pick up mine when i drop it


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> I've always wondered about detection dogs finding or alerting on stuff when they're not actively working and if it happens very often.
> 
> Seems its always someone out walking their dog finding bodies in the woods (or recently, in Toronto, in a laneway). I'm just hoping it's not my turn one day.


Yeah,, anything out of the ordinary.

My gsd bitch one time 'alerted' me to something in the underbrush, something she really wanted me to investigate. I carefully pushed my way through some bushes with the dog in front of me, and then I saw a bare leg... I was then expecting to see a body. I did, I near tripped over two naked bodies,,,, a couple having it away off the beaten path. I do not think I will ever forget the expression on their faces. Mortified I was,, mortified..


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with "out of the ordinary". It's not uncommon for a dog to just be interested in something that just doesn't belong. Kind of like the "which one is different" puzzles that used to come in the Sunday paper. As for a detector dog; I've experience numerous times when a dog was on break or just walking around and found what they were trained to detect. Usually it's drugs, but in once instance it was two blocks of C4 in a very sphincter tightening event. 


DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

mike finn said:


> Got any pictures?


 Of my big toe, my dogs standing in the bush, some boxes with stuff in them or a pic of a cell phone??

Which?


----------

